# Some Wood Working/metal combo projects.



## Brent H (Mar 22, 2020)

A few months ago I started building a new Router Table and then built a new fence system out of some scrap Aluminium.   Turned out quite well:









I make a bunch of cabinet doors (Rail and stile type) so I also made a coping sled for doing the tail ends of the rails.  My plexiglass cracked as I did not have the right bit, but I do now, so will be making a new one.


----------

